# Modification-friendly insurance?



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm seriously tempted by a Y-pipe & Cobb AP combination, but I know my insurance was granted specifically on the basis of my car being completely standard UK-spec i.e. not an import, and NO modifications.

How have those of you with mods tackled this?

1. Keep quiet - what they don't know won't hurt them..?
2. Gone with mod-friendly insurers?

If you would rather not post answer (1) in the forum then feel free to send me a PM!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I haven't modded a car since my previous scooby a few years back; wasn't a big deal then, even with a big insurer, i think Privilege.

I'd also like to hear from anyone who has insured a modded 35.

Can't see chip + exhaust, 10% power hike, being a big deal.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Have to say that Admiral have been great mate, got multi-car with them, and insured the car with Zele carbon kit, exhaust and Cobb up front and it did'nt add a huge amount to the policy  So it's worth asking about :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hope4Sun said:


> Have to say that Admiral have been great mate, got multi-car with them, and insured the car with Zele carbon kit, exhaust and Cobb up front and it did'nt add a huge amount to the policy  So it's worth asking about :thumbsup:


Can I ask how much the premium on the car was as std and the extra for the mods?

I have an Admiral multi-car policy at the mo and my initial premium on their quote system as a stand alone was £573 - wanted to know how much extra to expect if i mod.

Cheers :thumbsup:

David


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys - sounds like I will be needing to have a chat with Admiral soon. My problem is that they wanted around £900 when I was looking into insuring the car... and by some fluke I ended up paying £103 through Swinton 

The Y-pipe and Cobb AP are very good value for money... but changing insurer will almost double their price!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

guycuthbert said:


> and by some fluke I ended up paying £103 through Swinton


they've got you down for a Primera GT mate :thumbsup:


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> they've got you down for a Primera GT mate :thumbsup:


Haha - no, definitely a GT-R... certificate of insurance has all the details  Weirdly, they want more than my premium for a Micra!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Can I ask how much the premium on the car was as std and the extra for the mods?
> 
> I have an Admiral multi-car policy at the mo and my initial premium on their quote system as a stand alone was £573 - wanted to know how much extra to expect if i mod.
> 
> ...


No worries David

My premium is £670 for the GTR (thats with 2 claims!!  ) and 1 years bonus no claims discount, they put my 10 years no claims on the other car as it worked out cheaper???


----------

